# Introducing my new buck Buttin'Heads ????



## WalnutGroveFarm (Sep 27, 2008)

Well I made a trip to Buttin'Heads today and picked up my new five day old buck. He was such a good buy I couldnt pass him up. I thank Tom for letting me buy him. So here are some pics of him. Not very good ones he wouldnt be still.









































Dam: Buttin'Heads Kitinen
DS: Buttin'Heads Martinique
DD: Buttin'Heads Shannon

Sire: Buttin'Heads PanPipes
SS: Rosasharn UMT Pippin
SD: Buttin'Heads Ambrosha


----------



## Bellafire Farm (Jan 5, 2010)

Ahhhh... he's *SO CUTE*!!!!


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

Very cute!


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Congratulations Joanie!!! He's a flashy little guy!


----------



## WalnutGroveFarm (Sep 27, 2008)

Thanks everyone, im really happy with the way things are going this year. Now I have two very nice bucks that should really help my herd alot.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

Congrats Joanie


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

very cute...congrats... :hi5: :thumb:


----------



## Burns Branch Boers (Apr 11, 2011)

oh he is soooo cute! He looks very sweet too!! :clap:


----------



## WalnutGroveFarm (Sep 27, 2008)

Thanks he is sweet, Im so happy now I would like to add one more doe from Stacey of course this year if it works out, and I will be all set


----------



## Mon Reve Farm (Jun 25, 2010)

Congrats Joanie!!

Is this the one Tom had recently posted as "wet buckling" at a discounted price? He is too cute.


----------



## WalnutGroveFarm (Sep 27, 2008)

Yes he is Mon Reve Farm, that's why it was to good of a deal to pass up. Ive been wanting one from there for a long time, just seemed to never work out. But it did this time, so im happy.


----------



## Calico Patch Farm (Mar 8, 2011)

He is really flashy! Can't to see him full grown!


----------



## Mon Reve Farm (Jun 25, 2010)

Definitely a great deal!! I'm glad it worked out for you :hi5:


----------



## milk and honey (Oct 31, 2010)

Beautiful Colors!!! Congratulations!


----------



## WalnutGroveFarm (Sep 27, 2008)

Thanks everyone he is a cutie.


----------



## dobe627 (Oct 16, 2007)

Wow he looks alot like my little guy Ty. He's got a Buttin heads doe as his momma.


----------



## Mon Reve Farm (Jun 25, 2010)

So Joanie what are you going to name him? I'm assuming Tom has to approve it but any ideas?


----------



## Paige (Oct 14, 2010)

I love Buttin' Heads! And he is sooo beautiful! I got an Oberhasli from Tom last year.


----------



## Saanens N Alpines (Oct 20, 2010)

LOVE his colors!


----------



## Ember (May 23, 2011)

He's adorable! 

I keep trying to find my baby a friend but everyone in Indiana seems to want top dollar for them


----------



## WalnutGroveFarm (Sep 27, 2008)

His name is Buttin'Heads Panna Merkille which means to notice, remark, pay attention to. They follow name themes and his dads name was PanPipes so thats why his name starts with Pan. Thanks again everyone he is gorgeous and his colors are so pretty. I love buckskins anyways so he made my heart melt as soon as I seen him. He is so sweet to and takes his bottle so gentle unlike my pushy bottle ladies I got.


----------



## chigarden (Feb 26, 2011)

What a flashy, cute boy

Congrats

Margaret


----------



## silvergramma (Nov 9, 2009)

omg he is so adorable and cute,, what a face.. makes you giggle just lookin..cant wait to see his babies!!!!!


----------



## nigerian dwarf luvr (May 28, 2011)

If you havn't gotten a name for him he looks like- :whatgoat: Snickers or Milky Way? :slapfloor: :laugh: onder: ps hes ADORABLE! :lovey:


----------

